# Bed times?



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Bed times? Please can people let me know what bed time their kids have...mainly around age two and four?! Just wondered if ours are going too early?! X x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Fran

My son (around about 3.5/4   ), usually now goes to sleep at 8pm and wakes at 7pm  .  Eleven hours gives him enough sleep.  At age 2, he was an earlier riser but went to sleep earlier, at 6.45pm/7pm.  The new bed time/wake time is much better as I still get an evening but am not awake mega early.

This is now his standard pattern but things change with excitement/illness etc so this morning he surprised me and woke at 5.30am  . He was out like a light tonight at 6.45pm as a result.  I anticipate a wake up time of around 6.45am tomorrow morning, but who knows!!  

Patterns can change though and I discovered yesterday, that kids body clocks do not act like adult body clocks until 5 years of age.  If this is true, I  am anticipating a very big lie in in the not too distant future  

If yours are waking refreshed, then I wouldn't try to change things  . However, I presume, because you are asking,  they are waking early?  If so, it's not easy to change a natural pattern but you could try by tweaking the bed time gradually over a week or so?

X


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ours are 1 and 4. They go to bed between 7/730 and are up at around 7. They are both like clockwork and it takes a lot to disrupt them.


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

We have a BC and AS.  BC nightmare sleeper from birth until he was 1 then would ask to go to bed  

But it was always around 7.  AS come to us at 16m and was teething and just finding it hard to settle and stay a sleep at night.  But he now 23m and we do 6.30 up the wooden hill and a sleep by 7 wake around 5.30 on bad days 6.45 good days. BC how is 6 in 12 days   goes to bed at 7.30 a sleep at 8 wake at around 6.30

Hugs xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

2yr old bed at 730/745 and up and 730/8 but has been known to slept in til 930 on Xmas morning!!! We will be bringing things forward slightly due to nursery soon so 7 for sleep by 730 and up by 7.

Earlier in placement he was normally 630/45-5.30/6 and sometimes broken through too and was awful sleeper in FC.

Ps happy new year Fran x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Obviously I'm not a parent as yet, BUT I have nannied over 250 in my lifetime lol
For a 2 year old I would aim for 6.30/7.00 and a 4 year old 7.00/7.30.

A average waking time for a 2 year old it anywhere between 6/7 am and a 4 year old 6/8am.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy New Year Fran.

Our Lo will be 3 yrs next month, she goes to bed 7.15/7.30 and asleep by 7.45 wakes on a bad day 6.15/6.30am on other days 7.00/ 7.30am. She sleeps all night but at the moment she is suffering night terrors between 9.30/10.30 and on these night she will wake up at around 7.30/ 7.45. She doesn't nap during the day.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

BB is 2 years 9 months and has 1.5 - 2 hours lunch time and goes to bed around 7-7:30, he normally goes to sleep about 7:50-8 (can be later as he chats to himself for a while) then sleeps for 11.5 - 12 hours, waking up around 7:30-8 but can be later depending on how tired he was, when he finally dropped off etc, he sometimes wakes up earlier but chats to himself until he hears us or gets bored. From where we were 4 months ago to now, it's nothing short of a miracle!!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We do bath and bedtime for ours at the same time, bath them together, then we put one to bed each unless one of us isn't there for some reason.

Both our 3 year old and 17 month old go to bed at around 7:00, probably nearer to 7:15 after we've done milk and story and cuddles.  In the week time, they generally get woken up by our alarm which goes off at 6:30am, and have to be dragged out of bed.  17 month old normally wakes up about 4am and sings to us for 20-30 minutes, 3 year old usually sleeps though.  Of course at the weekend or during holiday times, one of them invariably wakes before 6 and absolutely must have Mummy! 

3 year old naps about 30-60 minutes a day in one afternoon nap.  17 month old naps about 2 hours a day in total, with one short morning nap and one long afternoon nap.

We did ditch Wyxling's naps at one point but it just didn't work.  She can stay awake, but from about 3:00pm onwards we just crash from tantrum to tantrum about absolutely nothing at all and it's just miserable for everyone.

I can't see bedtimes changing any time soon, it'll be naps that go first.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

My 14 month old goes to bed between 7 - 7:30pm then up about 6:30 - 7 am x


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Little Red goes to bed between 7 and 7.30, pretty much goes straight off, wakes 8 ish, though  can be later (9 most of Christmas hols), naps 30mins in the day.
Big Red always goes to bed at 8 -8.30 (even at 10 years old this is part of his routine) but not asleep til 10 often.  As a toddler he would go to sleep ok but often wake 2-3 am and not go back to sleep until 5 if at all, and rarely napped after 9 months.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I know your little man is older than ours but he he goes to bed 6.30 ish and sleeps through  till 6.30-7.00 ish longer if he's had an energetic day. He usually has 2 naps, one long one in the morning (1.30-2 hrs) and a shorter one pm (45min - 1hr) 

Take care fran xxxxx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine (1.5 + 2.9) were going between 7.00/7.30 and waking up around 7.30, they also have upto a 2 hour nap around 12.30. My DS is starting to take much shorter naps...he just sits talking to himself, and his moods were becoming awful, occasionally when I check him in the night he is sitting him is cot in a dazed state so I wasn't sure he was sleeping great so I have brought bedtime forward to between 6/6.30 and it is working much better for us all, he wakes about 7/7.30 which wakes DD in next room.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

At 2 at FC, Bug would go to bed around 7pm and sleep through till 7am, with sometimes a short nap in the afternoon.  When he came to us, his sleep disrupted a lot, and at one point he rejected naps.  Now, at 3 yrs 2 months he goes to bed around 7.30 but is rarely asleep before 8pm, and gets up around 7.30 - 8am.  He sleeps really well, and still has, on average, a 1.5 hr nap in the afternoon.  He doesn't tend to nap at childminder's (unless in the car) or nursery, though, as too much going on, so he's usually on catchup naps the Tues/Thurs/Sat/Sun he's at home.


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

wyxie, so relieved to hear that your 17 month wakes at 4 and sings for a while, ours does too and thought it was so odd to wake nearly every morning at that time...less singing, more chatting to her cuddly toys!!

Our 17 month goes to bed 6.45-7pm and wakes anywhere between 6.30 and 8am but is happy to play in cot for 20 mins first thing. she also naps once or twice a day usually for 45mins - 1 hour each time. x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, some lovely lie-ins for you guys    yes I am a teeny bit envious   


Both of mine go to bed early, because they wake early - simples. With both we have tried later bedtimes, but they still wake at the same time so in order to get the sleep they need, they go early. We have a slightly unusual arrangement where DS (who is 5) goes a bit earlier than DD (who is 1) - he is happy with it, but I think it is slowly changing now and we will be swapping them around soon.


So we leave DS after stories at 6.30pm, and he's asleep by 7.00pm, and we leave DD at 6.45pm, also generally asleep by 7.00pm...but she wakes between 5.00am and 6.00am. DS is usually awake by 6.00am (and needs at least 11hours now he's at school) but has a special clock and stays quiet in bed till it lights up at 6.45am.


Phew, waffled a bit there! Fran - if they are sleeping well, don't try and change it! Lots of people tell me my son "should" be going to bed later, but it's my decision as I know him best   


Peacelily xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

7 til 7 here most days for the youngest. If she's had a sleep during the day she's usually awake til 8ish and then needs waking for sch run... 
Having said that some nights she's awake shouting random things several times in the night so doesn't always get 12 hours!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Poppet wakes up at 06:30/06:40 every morning and chats to herself till the sun on her clock comes up at 07:00. It is very rare she wakes any earlier and even rarer that she wakes any later. That's regardless of what times she goes to bed. Basically we discovered that she wakes the same time even if she's had a late night at a family event for example, so if she goes to bed 2hrs late she'll be down on 2hrs sleep and for poppet that is disasterous. So bedtime is 7pm. Sometimes she goes to bed earlier if it's evident she needs the extra kip. So for example if she's shattered for what ever reason it has been known she goes to bed and is asleep by 6pm and she still wakes the same time. On a general day she'll go to bed just before 7pm and be sleep by just after 7pm after having a bit natter to herself. She's 3.5yrs and doesn't nap unless unwell or needed due to late night previously etc. we had her up till 10pm one night over Xmas at a family party and she woke the same time the next day!!! Unlike her cousin who's a little older and she slept in till 11:45am - needless to say we were gutted we missed out on a lie in and she was a zombie the whole day. I hate seeing her tired and therefore very rarely have her up past 7pm. 

Hope that helps

I think all kids are different but all kids can be trainned into a sleep routine - to some extent anyway. 

Xx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

PM - your Poppet sounds just like my DS


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

My 2 are older (Almost 7 and 3) both are in bed around 7:30 and are usually asleep within minutes! 
DS wakes around 7am and DD anytime between 7:45-9am    If left to wake naturally!  I usually have to wake her around 8am ish to get ready for the day...... She also sleeps in the day still for 1-2.5 hrs!!  She loves her sleep (like her mum    )
Mine have always had a 7pm bedtime, occasionally they stay up later, ds can cope quite well (3am New Years Eve!!) But he does now lay in the next day   

I think 7 is 'the norm' bedtime for under 5's especially.  DS has friends who go to bed at 9pm on school nights    but he also has some who are in bed asleep at 6:30   

You know your children better than anyone, what makes you think it's too early


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing reading about all your lovely childrens bed times!!! Thanks so much! 
I feel much more relaxed now. Both our kids sleep very well albeit our dd sometimes having nightmares and night terrors and our ds waking up to aing about ducks. When they moved in their bedtimes were 5.30. We changed this to 6.30 -7. It works well mostly and they are very good about staying put in the mornings for 20 mins or so. I was just concerned I was missing out on something obvious! 

Thanks all. You are right we do know our children best and we definitely have their best interests at heart! 
Thanks again! 
love fran x x x


----------

